# Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?



## Azzteredon (7. August 2013)

*Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich Windows 8 Pro installiert, jetzt wollte ich die Mainboard-Treiber installieren. Leider erkennt Windows die exe-Dateien zwar in den Eigenschaften der Datei als eine solche, nur wenn ich sie starten will kommt immer 7zip dass die exe-Datei entpacken möchte o.O ich kann auch die Dateien nicht über den Explorer oder sonstiges installieren, auch die Tipps die ich bei unterschiedlichen anderen Seiten gefunden habe, haben alle nicht funktioniert. 

Bin kurz vorm ausflippen -.- 

Bevor ichs nochmal installier mach ich lieber wieder Windows 7 drauf...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Grüße


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*



Azzteredon schrieb:


> wenn ich sie starten will kommt immer 7zip dass die exe-Datei entpacken möchte


 
Und was spricht dagegen, genau das zu tun und die entpackten Dateien zu benutzen? 

Ich tippe mal drauf dass deine exe keine Installationsdatei sondern ein selbstextrahierendes Archiv ist.


----------



## Azzteredon (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen, genau das zu tun und die entpackten Dateien zu benutzen?
> 
> Ich tippe mal drauf dass deine exe keine Installationsdatei sondern ein selbstextrahierendes Archiv ist.


 
Es spricht dagegen das 7zip (wie auch immer das auf den PC gekommen ist ?!) am Ende die Fehlermeldung ausspuckt:

"'C:\Users\Name\Desktop\Motherboard_driver_amd_chipset_win8.exe is not supported a...'

mehr kann man nicht lesen weil sich das Fenster für die Fehlermeldung auch nicht größermachen lässt, 


Außerdem bin ich auch schon auf die schlaue Idee gekommen es doch entpacken zu wollen -.-


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Hmmm dann schaue ich grade in etwa wie dein Avatar momentan... 
Ich habe noch nie gehört dass Win8 mit sowas Probleme haben könnte (wieso auch?)... wo ist die Datei denn her?
Falls die heruntergeladen wurde könnte es vielleicht einen Fehler gegeben haben und die Datei ist schlicht beschädigt?
Viel mehr fällt mir da nicht wirklich ein.


----------



## Laudian (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Gib mal einen Link zu den Treibern die du heruntergeladen hast, vielleicht ist das ja die Art Problem die man sofort erkennt wenn man sieht


----------



## Azzteredon (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*



ich hab auch gefühlt das "halbe Internet" durchsucht, es gibt sowas wie Registry-Einträge für Dateiendungen, leider finde ich da nur Sachen für Windows 7 und nix für das bescheuerte 8er -.-

Die Datei wurde mittlerweile einmal unter Win7 runtergeladen (offizielle Gigabyte Seite) und ca. 6 mal im aktuellen Windows 8... Dann hab ich die Mainboard-CD eingelegt... und siehe da: 7Zip funkt wieder dazwischen! 

Gleiche Fehlermeldung über die CD wie über die heruntergeladenen Gigabyte-Treiber... 

Ich bin grade kurz davor meinen PC ausm Fenster zu schmeißen  hab schon ne halbe Schachtel Zigaretten geraucht um mich zu beruhigen 


Hier der Link zu den Treibern vom Mainboard, man muss noch Windows 8 64-bit auswählen^^:

http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3907&dl=1#dl


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Wieso machst du keine Systemwiederherstellung oder ein System "Auffrischen" Sowas kann Windows 8 ja ohne Datenverlust


----------



## XT1024 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Was steht denn im Kontextmenü einer .exe Datei? Öffnen sollte normalerweise fett sein.

 Wilde Vermutung: 7zip könnte sich ja den Standardeintrag geschnappt haben.


Azzteredon schrieb:


> 7zip (wie auch immer das auf den PC gekommen ist ?!)


 Programme tauchen i.d.R. nicht einfach auf einem Rechner auf.
Aber es ist schon eine erlaubte, lizenzierte Installation.


----------



## Azzteredon (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*



R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Wieso machst du keine Systemwiederherstellung oder ein System "Auffrischen" Sowas kann Windows 8 ja ohne Datenverlust


 
Wie ist das "Auffrischen" gemeint?



XT1024 schrieb:


> Was steht denn im Kontextmenü einer .exe Datei? Öffnen sollte normalerweise fett sein.
> 
> Wilde Vermutung: 7zip könnte sich ja den Standardeintrag geschnappt haben.
> 
> ...


 
Der Download ist von meiner Schule genau wie die Lizenz, total cleanes Windows 8, ich hab 7zip da mit 1000000%iger Sicherheit NICHT installiert^^ ich bevorzuge WinRar...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Einfach in der rechten Charmbar nach "auffrischen" suchen und dann das Ergebnis nutzen, das untre "einstellungen gefunden" wird: PC aufrischen.
Bist Du Dir sicher, das Du Dir nicht irgendeinen Virus eingefangen hast?
Ich mein, es tauchen Programme auf, die Du nicht installiert hast und kannst .exe nicht mehr ausführen...klingt für mich schon arg merkwürdig.


----------



## Azzteredon (7. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Einfach in der rechten Charmbar nach "auffrischen" suchen und dann das Ergebnis nutzen, das untre "einstellungen gefunden" wird: PC aufrischen.
> Bist Du Dir sicher, das Du Dir nicht irgendeinen Virus eingefangen hast?
> Ich mein, es tauchen Programme auf, die Du nicht installiert hast und kannst .exe nicht mehr ausführen...klingt für mich schon arg merkwürdig.


 
Virus kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, war mit dem OS-Stand nur auf der Gigabyte-Seite und der PCGH-Seite... und hab grade nochmal Avast drüberlaufen lassen der findet auch nix...

auffrischen werd ich sehen obs was gebracht hat, ich hab heut keinen Nerv und keine Zeit mehr^^ morgen wieder um 4:45 aufstehen 


edit: 


XT1024 schrieb:


> Programme tauchen i.d.R. nicht einfach auf einem Rechner auf.
> Aber es ist schon eine erlaubte, lizenzierte Installation.



Also ein Kumpel von mir meinte 7zip sei Standartmäßig auf Windows 8 installiert, mehr oder weniger als App integriert.... Leider weiß ich immer noch nicht wie ich mein .exe-Problem lösen kann :<



Vorerst mal Danke an Alle die mir geholfen haben/ helfen wollten!


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (8. August 2013)

Probiert es mit Auffrischen.

Nein 7zip ist nicht schon installiert.
Hab auch Windows 8... Aber mit Winrar


----------



## Eddy24 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Windows 8 öffnet keine .exe Dateien?*

Ich habe mir den Win 8 Treiber mal gezogen, habe selbst Win 7. Also richtig ist, ist ein selbstentpackendes 7zip Archiv. Dafür muss 7zip nicht selbst installiert sein. Einfach Ausführen, entpackt sich in einen Ordner, darin können die enthaltenen Exen ausgeführt werden. Ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Treiber so zum Download angeboten werden. Mit Win 8 ist also alles in Ordnung... 

Hab's gerade mit der Virtual Box und Win 8 getestet, funktioniert genauso...


----------



## Azzteredon (8. August 2013)

Auffrischen hat nix gebracht^^ 

Ja okay das mit dem selbstentpackenden Ordner klingt logisch... Und funktioniert auch... Hatte anscheinend nicht den richtigen Pfad... Komisch ist nur das die exakt gleiche Datei unter Windows 7 ne normale exe ist^^ und das auf einmal catalyst control center mit installiert werden will o.O 

Danke^^


----------

